# xorg-server-1.10.2: (EE) intel(0): [drm] Failed to open DRM

## KinG-InFeT

ecco l'errore del mio X:

```

(EE) intel(0): [drm] Failed to open DRM device for pci:0000:00:02.0: No such file or directory

(EE) intel(0): Failed to become DRM master.

DRM_IOCTL_I915_DEM_APERTURE failed: Bad file descriptior

Assuming 131072kB available aperture size.

May lead to reduced performance or incorrect rendering.

get chip id failed: -1 [9]

param: 4, val: 0

(EE) intel(0): failed to get resources: Bad file descriptor

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screen found
```

il mio xorg.conf:

```
# v1.1 Fix minor bugs

# v1.2 Cambio PC scheda video intel riprogrammato xorg :P

# File '/etc/X11/Xorg.conf'

#Versione xorg-server in uso: x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.1.902

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "Simple Layout"

   Screen      0  "Screen" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option "DontZap"        "false"

    Option "AutoAddDevices" "off"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dbe"     # Double buffer Extension

   Load  "dri"

   SubSection "extmod"

      Option       "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

   EndSubSection

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "dri2"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "glx"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard1"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option      "CoreKeyboard"

   Option      "AutoRepeat" "500 40"

   Option       "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "it"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse1"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "Auto"   # Auto detect

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor"

   Option       "DPMS" "true"

   Option       "TargetRefresh"   "60"

   Option      "PreferredMode"   "1366x768"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Intel"

        VendorName  "Intel"

        Driver      "intel"

        VideoRam    524288

        Option "RenderAccel" "true"

        Option "AccelMethod" "UXA"

        Option "MigrationHeuristic" "greedy"

        Option "ExaNoComposite" "false"

        Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

        Option "DRI" "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier      "Screen"

   Device          "Intel"

   Monitor         "Monitor"

   DefaultDepth    24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport  0 0

      Depth    24

      Modes    "1366x768"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option "Composite" "Enable"

    Option "RENDER" "Enable"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Group  "video"

   Mode   0660

EndSection
```

ho appena formattato e reinstallato tutto a dovere con la branchia instabile ~x86 e con il kernel 2.6.39-r1 di gentoo-sources e compilato tramite genkernel per poi essere modificato a mano.

qualcuno può darmi una mano? ne ho provate di tutte ma niente da fare

----------

## ago

inizia a togliere lo xorg.conf che non serve ( correggetemi se serve con 1.10 )

----------

## KinG-InFeT

già ci ho provato ma il risultato è lo stesso

EDIT ho provato a emergere una versione più vecchiotta di xorg la 1.9.5 ma il risultato è sempre lo stesso

----------

## KinG-InFeT

dimenticavo di dirvi che la mia scheda video è una intel i915 integrata.

ultima prova poi sono nelle vostre mani, ho ricompilato xorg 1.10.2 con le dipendenze ho riprovato a startare ma niente da fare...ora sn proprio a corto di idee

----------

## darkmanPPT

che flag hai attive su xorg-server e su xorg-drivers ?

hai abilitato il DRM nel kernel? che kernel usi?

concordo con il fatto che xorg.conf non serve più. cancellalo. (salvo ti servano particolarissime configurazioni)

giusto e posta anche un 

```
cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep WW
```

```
cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE
```

----------

## KinG-InFeT

ok ecco tutte le info che hai richiesto:

per le flag ecco il mio make.conf

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.osuosl.org/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

_NOTSET = "-gnome -kde -qt3 -qt4 -nocxx -arts"

_CUSTOM = "hal unicode X dbus alsa ipv6 python sqlite gd extras fontconfig static-libs threads icu tordns mikmod apng debug"

_EDIROT = "vim vim-syntax"

_IMAGE  = "png jpeg gif jpeg2k tiff"

_AUDIO  = "mp3 vorbis aac timidity flac ogg sid mad misepack sndfile speex opencore-amr gsm cue"

_VIDEO  = "theora v41 v412 vdpau x264 xvid schroedinger dirac"

_RUBY   = "ruby_targets_ruby19"

USE = "${_NOTSET} ${_CUSTOM} ${_EDITOR} ${_IMAGE} ${_AUDIO} ${_VIDEO} ${_RUBY}"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

LINGUAS="en it"

RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19"

source /var/lib/layman/make.conf

```

ecco invece se il DRM è attivo nel kernel

```

KinG-InFeT ~ # cd /usr/src/linux && cd .config | grep -i drm

CONFIG_DRM=y

CONFIG_DRM_KMS_HELPER=y

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_I915=y

CONFIG_DRM_I915_KMS=y

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VMWGFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_NOUVEAU is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I2C_CH7006 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I2C_SIL164 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_PSB is not set

```

Il kernel in utilizzo è:

```

uname -r

2.6.39-gentoo-r1

```

bene ho cancellato l'xorg.conf (anche se l'errore è il medesimo)

poi i 2 comanti grep per warning e error

```

cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep WW

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[  1434.698] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

[  1434.698] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[  1434.698] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[  1434.698] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[  1434.698] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

[  1434.698] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

[  1434.699] (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

```

```

cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[  1434.700] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[  1434.700] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[  1438.104] (EE) intel(0): [drm] Failed to open DRM device for pci:0000:00:02.0: No such file or directory

[  1438.104] (EE) intel(0): Failed to become DRM master.

[  1438.104] (EE) intel(0): failed to get resources: Bad file descriptor

[  1438.104] (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

```

se serve altro telo posto

----------

## darkmanPPT

la domanda che mi faccio ora è la seguente:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ho appena formattato e reinstallato tutto a dovere con la branchia instabile ~x86 

 

prova a passare a stabile per quanto riguarda driver e xorg correlati.

in generale avere tutto il sistema in ~86 non è sempre conveniente. sia mai che ci siano dei problemi.

basta che mascheri giusto quei pacchetti non stabili di xorg-server e xorg-drivers

giusto per escludere che sia questo il problema.

----------

## KinG-InFeT

quindi tu mi dici che riformatto tutto e mi metto la branchia stabile e vediamo che problema mi comporta...daccordo ora ci provo vi farò sapere a breve

----------

## darkmanPPT

comunque, tienilo come consiglio in generale. è sconsigliato avere tutto il sistema in ~x86. al più metti in ~ solo specifici pacchetti e le loro dipendenze (tramite autounmask).  :Wink: 

beh, quando avrai fatto, fa sapere. spero si sistemi il tutto.

----------

